# Word of the Day:  Daft



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2020)

_*daft*_* in British English · 1. informal foolish or stupid · 2. offensive a slang word for insane · 3. informal extremely fond (of). *


----------



## Gaer (Oct 28, 2020)

That's ME!  You're describing ME!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Unbeknownst to me, I left me home one early morn with a tiny little hole in me knickers, and you wouldn't believe the daft, I mean draft I felt from that tiny little hole! Boy did I ever feel daft...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> That's ME!  You're describing ME!


Not you at all, Gaer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

In ode to this WOTD...


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> That's ME!  You're describing ME!


Never thought of you that way!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Never thought of you that way!


Me neither, Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me neither, Ruthanne.


I know, I saw your post.


----------



## win231 (Oct 28, 2020)

It's not the name of a cartoon duck with a lisp?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's not the name of a cartoon duck with a lisp?


No that's Daffy Duck.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 28, 2020)

win231 said:


> It's not the name of a cartoon duck with a lisp?


Ah yes... Dafty Duck. LOL!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2020)

The Word Of The Day brought back pleasant memories because I used to hear the word daft spoken by my English Grandma


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> The Word Of The Day brought back pleasant memories because I used to hear the word daft spoken by my English Grandma


As daft as a brush and as wooden as the handle.....Is that what she used to say?


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 29, 2020)

Can't  daft be the excuse  for "what did I just say" moments?


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> As daft as a brush and as wooden as the handle.....Is that what she used to say?


Something along those lines @Rosemarie....memories


----------



## jujube (Oct 29, 2020)

The sailor couldn't remember the difference between d'aft and d'stern and when the captain called "HARD TO D'STARBOARD", he got d'ported.


----------

